
Show HN: my weekend project - Bookmarks made serviceable - FredBrach
http://memorypool.io
======
speeder
Now.it can be done even better by adding a windows 8 or spotlight style search
:)

~~~
FredBrach
Ok, will add that. Thank you for testing.

------
ryiytrye
I like this notion of the desktop metaphor being extended to bookmarks.
Actually I was quite disappointed to see that Google missed this trick with
their new Chromebooks, preferring to stuff app links into a bar at the bottom
of their desktop. Your approach makes a lot more sense.

Quick bug report, there is a display issue when one's browser window (or
screen) isn't wide enough, it chops off whatever is meant to be at the right
hand side at the top: <http://i.imgur.com/GfNtJcv.png>

Another issue is that sub-memorypools with identical names can be created. Not
sure if that is intentional or not.

Also a suggestion, I think that dragging a bookmark icon on top of a
memorypool icon should move it into there.

~~~
FredBrach
Hey ryiytrye, thanks so much for your feedback. I will make my possible to
figure out how I can solve that bug. Also, I'm currently implenting the icon
move, copy and paste. Stay tuned (it's for tomorrow) ;)

edit: good remark. Memorypools are links too. So if you create two memorypools
with the same name, they will "point" on the same "desktop" as expected :)

~~~
ryiytrye
No problem, it's been fun playing with it :)

Two more issues: <http://i.imgur.com/uBpTr0m.png> \- somehow managed to get
two links superimposed ("meteor" and "j"), and moving blocks of links took a
rather long time.

~~~
FredBrach
Awesome =)

------
pests
Really like it, few bugs though:

You can drag an item to below the fold and it extends the screen and adds a
scrollbar. This then causes the logout and the number (which is?) next to it
to stack looking weird.

It's weird having to drag a select box to select only one item. Took me a
minute to figure out you could even do that (remembered it was based off
desktop) but before I was grabbing one, moving it, and then dropping which
leaves it selected before I could delete.

Folders have a %20 in the name at the top once you enter them, but no on the
icon display.

~~~
pests
Seems you can't drag items into folders/memorypools or out of them yet either.

~~~
FredBrach
That's true, I'm implementing that. Thank you for your feedback:)

------
jspiros
Since I still buy into the benefits of the spatial metaphor, I like this kind
of stuff.

But, lately, I've been moving to a more search-driven experience where I can
add content/bookmarks/files/whatever to the system and forget about them until
I need them later, so I'm not sure if this would scale to the number of
bookmarks I've been adding lately.

But, still, neat. At the very least, I see some potential in this approach for
curated "launchers", sharing sets of bookmarks with others.

~~~
FredBrach
Thank you, your feedback is very valuable. May I ask you which piece of
software do you use for that?

~~~
jspiros
For my bookmarks, I got lazy and now just use Firefox/TenFourFox/Iceweasel
with a local sync server. So, I use Firefox's system, which allows for
hierarchical and tag-based organization, and searching based on title. Prior
to that, I used Delicious, which also had tags, and searching.

I can't speak for anyone else, but these days I use bookmarking as a
contingency, in case I remember later and need or want the link to whatever.
So, I'll bookmark just about anything and everything I might possibly
remember, regardless of real value or intention. In the past, I used bookmarks
to represent an active intention to go back and follow up on whatever, so I
would carefully curate and organize my collection.

Your project seems like it would be very useful for the latter. And these
days, for me, the latter comes up most often when I also intend to share the
collection with others. For example, sharing a set of bookmarks to websites
covering candidates or ballot issues in a local election.

~~~
FredBrach
Very interesting. Is there two typical usages, or a continuum whose two poles
are what you describe? Do you never use again bookmarks as you did?

I thought a little bit about sharing and social but I didn't see exactly yet
how it works, but I will work on that of course. Your comments will definitely
help me to orient things, thank you so much for them.

~~~
jspiros
Like I said, I can't speak for everyone. I wouldn't be surprised if there were
many different ways to approach bookmarks, some not even falling on a
continuum between the two I described.

But nor would I be surprised if a lot of people took the search-oriented
approach these days, as that's a common approach not just with bookmarks but
with all kinds of content.

Personally, I very rarely take the intentional, curated approach. The example
I gave, about sharing a collection of bookmarks relevant to local voters, is
the only time in recent memory that I took the time to properly manage a set
of bookmarks. And by "in recent memory", I mean in the last 5 years.

------
minouye
Great idea!

I'm reminded of <http://www.allmyfaves.com/> (although you've obviously
improved on their concept dramatically). If you're looking for a way to
monetize your project, I believe they do pretty well just off of affiliate
links (for the ecommerce sites).

~~~
FredBrach
Thank you, that's very kind. Also that links rocks, I didn't know it. Good
idea for monetization. About that, I was thinking vaguely about customization
(wallpaper, color scheme, buttons, icons etc.) - in case this site is worth
one cent for at least one user.

------
desireco42
I really love where you are going with this. Overall idea is pretty solid, I
would say unique even though it is like win8.

As for feedback I saw in comments so far, first thing would be search and
organizing in groups like win8 does. Then tagging as alternative way to
organize would be good. Overall really nice.

~~~
FredBrach
Hey thanks desireco42, I'm glad you liked it. I feel the same about the
feedbacks and it's going to be a lot of fun to code those amazing suggestions.

------
deadairspace
Nice, this will be good combined with this Chrome extension [1] to set a
custom URL for new tabs.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
redirect/i...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
redirect/icpgjfneehieebagbmdbhnlpiopdcmna)

------
PLejeck
Interesting idea, but I find that spatial systems are problematic for people
like myself who end up falling behind on their organizing.

Personally, I use a tagging model because it's easy and quick enough to catch
back up.

~~~
FredBrach
I see. Very valuable feedback, thanks ;)

------
jigsawhacker
Nice one.

Can we have a bookmarklet or chrome extension for this? Just a click and the
website should be added. I'm using G+'s +1 for this so far.

~~~
FredBrach
"Can we have a bookmarklet or chrome extension for this?"

Yes we can :) Thanks for your suggestion.

------
uslic001
If I make a mistake in the address it will not let me delete or edit the
address. I also get logged into other users bookmarks.

~~~
FredBrach
Thank you for your feedback. Sorry for the inconvenience. I will address that
quickly.

------
apathetic
If the title/label is very long, can you make a tooltip to show the whole
label/title on :hover? Much appreciated.

------
calinet6
Oh, god, the color scheme...

~~~
FredBrach
Ah? Any resource so I can improve that?

~~~
calinet6
Yes, sorry for the quick criticism without constructiveness. My bad.

Play with this tool: <http://colorschemedesigner.com/>

Currently you have a color scheme based on similar brightnesses of very
similar hues—green and blue are very close together on the color wheel, thus
it's difficult to tell them apart and in some sense they "clash" with each
other.

The grey you've chosen is also very similar in brightness, which makes the
whole theme quite low contrast, and thus difficult to read.

Analogistic color schemes like this can work, but they need to be relatively
high contrast so that there's enough of a difference in perceived color to
make text readable and transitions more clear. And to prevent clashing, which
is just generally perceived as unpleasing.

I'd go with your little memory-chip icon. Take the green off of that (#60B660)
and the chip grey (#424242) and choose a contrasting accent color. You can go
with a blue, but I wouldn't recommend it, and if you do I'd go with either
very dark or very light used in places where it won't clash (such as maybe the
top nav bar). Against the green, I'd use an orange or red or magenta in there,
or just go with one main color and adjust brightnesses as needed (pretty
failsafe).

Something like this would be similar to what you have, but with a better
accent than blue (dark magenta) :
<http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/132637/Odd_but_trendy>

Here's an analogistic color scheme that works due to the contrast and hue
separation: <http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/81885/Hymn_For_My_Soul>

It's hard to explain how good color schemes are really created, other than by
following the color wheel somewhat and your sense of aesthetic above all, but
you can take any of these as a start for reference on what's "good." --
[http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/most-loved/past-
month/m...](http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/most-loved/past-
month/meta?page=1) \-- Yours isn't too bad, there's just something off about
it due to the low-contrast high-similarity colors used. Cheers.

------
Hengjie
It's down at the moment.

